# Dämpferupgrade 2007er Meta 5.5



## Kailinger (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo in die Runde, 

mein 2007er Meta 5.5 soll einen neuen Dämpfer erhalten. Momentan ist ein "gepushter" 200mm Fox RP3 mit kleiner Kammer und 50mm Hub verbaut.

Ersetzt werden soll er durch einen 200mm Fox RP23 mit 57mm Hub. Optional wieder "gepusht". Platz für den Mehrhub ist genug da, das habe ich schon geprüft.

Welche Luftkammergröße und welches Shim-Setup ist denn empfohlen? Gibt es Erfahrungen? Mittlerweile werden die Metas ja mit großer Luftkamm ausgeliefert, oder?  

Danke für jede Hilfe!
Gruß Kai


----------



## adrenalinmachin (19. Januar 2011)

Ich würde die gleichen Empfehlungen beachten, wie sie fürs Meta 6 gelten.
Hat ja den gleichen Hinterbau und Hebel.

Bei meinem Meta 5 Carbon habe ich den RP 2 mit grosser Kammer und harter original Fox Druck- und Zugstufe drin (57mm hub).
Funzt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut.
Schön straff beim Bergauffahren (Plattform eingeschaltet).
Straff aber trotzdem sensibel beim Runterfahren.
Zudem bietet der Dämpfer gute Reserven bei hohen Sprüngen.
Je schneller das Bike bewegt wird, desto besser passt das Setup.
Ich denke mit mittlerer Druckstufe und harter Plattform würde es auch noch sehr gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Januar 2011)

da hätte ich mal eine gegenfrage.

ich habe auch ein meta 5.5 2007 mit einem 2009-er rp23 (50 mm hub). ich musste den rp23 von 2007 auf 2009 tauschen, da der dämpfer null druckstufe hatte. der 2009-er ist von der druckstufe her deutlich besser, dennoch gibt es meiner meinung nach zu wenig reserven, auch für ein bike dieser klasse.

was hast du fürs pushen bezahlt? kann man das bei toxoholics auch machen lassen?


----------



## Kailinger (20. Januar 2011)

Push-Tuning macht Tim Flooks in England --> tftunedshox.com.
Kosten waren so ca. 200 Euro meine ich.

Hast Du einen Dämpfer aus einem 2009er Meta genommen? Kann das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten mit dem Wechsel von kleiner auf große Luftkammer zu tun haben? Ansonsten könnte das Shimpaket nicht passen.
TF kann das richten!

Gruß Kai

@adrenalinmachin: dank Dir für den Kommentar!


----------



## brillenboogie (21. Januar 2011)

hab in meinem 2010er meta 6 den fox rp 23 high volume 200x57, compression high tune, rebound medium tune. müsste der original dämpfer aus dem 09er meta 6 sein. taugt mir sehr gut! 
ob der in deinem 2007er meta 5 funzt, weiß ich allerdings nicht. der hinterbau sieht ja zumindest mal anders aus...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. Januar 2011)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Hast Du einen DÃ¤mpfer aus einem 2009er Meta genommen? Kann das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten mit dem Wechsel von kleiner auf groÃe Luftkammer zu tun haben? Ansonsten kÃ¶nnte das Shimpaket nicht passen.
> TF kann das richten!



nein, der dÃ¤mpfer ist nicht aus einem meta und hat auch eine kleine luftkammer. allerdings hat der dÃ¤mpfer einen mittleren "compression tune". habe ich damals gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r 160â¬ gekauft.

mir persÃ¶nlich gefÃ¤llt die kennlinie des dÃ¤mpfers mit der kleinen luftkammer, nur die druckstufe kÃ¶nnte etwas stÃ¤rker sein.

weiÃ einer, wie sich das boost valve bei den neueren rp23s auswirkt?


----------

